# Ultrasound  and office visit done on the same day with modifier



## mcollins007 (Oct 10, 2012)

Is it best reimbursement wise to have the patient come in another day to get the results of the ultrasound or should we go ahead and have them see the doctor same day using a 25 modifier? Will we get paid the same?? How does this work  I am new to OB/GYN coding.


----------



## kvangoor (Oct 11, 2012)

I have no problem getting reimbursed for both on the same day. For certain payers I append the 25 modifier on the office visit and the 59 on the ultrasound. You will get paid the same even if they are done the same day. Just make sure you have documentation for both CPTs billed


----------



## sdb67 (Mar 20, 2015)

*clarification*

So, if the patient is in for a visit and the Dr. does the ultrasound, how do we bill it?  Does the dr have to have orders on file for the ultrasound?


----------

